# What's Your Dream Fish?



## xBanditcatx (Feb 2, 2016)

You can post your dream fish here (can either be a specific fish or a type of fish) 
As much as we love them, you can't say bettas. I just got one of my dream fishes which was a Koi Angel!


----------



## Scarlettfishes45 (Mar 7, 2016)

I really want a light blue marbled halfmoon male betta. I also would love an orange halfmoon. I love the halfmoons. I also love the coloration of mustard gas bettas. Sigh if only I had the money and space, I would so get one from aqua bid.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Black Ghost Knife, And 1 day I will have a tank thats big enough.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I've had the opportunity to own many of my 'dream' fish (these being species of wild betta). 

However, I am very fond of killifish, and there are several species of I would love to have the opportunity to own. These being...

http://www.wak.aka.org/Ref_Library/Aphyosemion/A.ogoense.htm

http://www.wak.aka.org/Ref_Library/Aphyosemion/A.halleri.htm

http://www.wak.aka.org/Ref_Library/Aphyosemion/A.ocellatum.htm

http://www.wak.aka.org/Ref_Library/Aphyosemion/A.mimbon.htm

Unfortunately, as I'm in Australia the chances are pretty dismal that I'll ever get the chance to own even one of the species on my list.


----------



## Scarlettfishes45 (Mar 7, 2016)

Haha oops, I just read it said no bettas. Sorry...


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas (Jul 19, 2014)

Huge African Cichlid tank! :shock:

Been wanting one for years.... I have really soft acidic water though D:


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

My dream fish would be an Arowana. I seen one at my LFS and I love them to death. They are gorgeous to me. Although I want to have one later on, I will never have the size of tank, since they grow pretty big.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Feasible dream fish? Bichirs, rope fish and kuhli loaches.

I just got a small shoal of kuhlis. So I guess I can scratch that one.

If I ever had the room, arowana or a coelocanth. But those both are hardly feasible.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Mine isn't exactly a fish, but, I want Axolotls, plural. I want a huge pond like tank for three or more of them. I'll settle for room for one or two though.

I met a coulple of Blood Parrot Cichlids yesterday, they were actually pretty cutr, personality wise.
Now I see why they're popular. But not for me.


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Witchipoo said:


> Mine isn't exactly a fish, but, I want Axolotls, plural. I want a huge pond like tank for three or more of them. I'll settle for room for one or two though.
> 
> I met a coulple of Blood Parrot Cichlids yesterday, they were actually pretty cutr, personality wise.
> Now I see why they're popular. But not for me.


Axolotls are the cutest thing. The LFS in my area sells babies for five dollars. I am actually think of getting one.


----------



## Decommissioner (May 8, 2016)

I miss my flowerhorns. 

Arowanas, red tail catfish, peacock bass, fahaka puffer... I would never have enough fish, nor a big enough tank! Haha.


----------



## Mildgyth26 (Jan 7, 2015)

Red Dragon arowana is my dream fish


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Mine would be a Flowerhorn...someday. lol


----------



## eliminpie (May 18, 2016)

A black tip reef shark. They're my absolute favorite fish in the world.... And I would absolutely kill to have a public aquarium sized tank in my mountainside mansion with a shark tunnel... and a bed inside said shark tunnel. Hell... the whole outer layer/infrastructure of the house should be a shark tank with a tunnel entrance. Hey, you said dreams, didn't ya? x) 

Less-realistically, arapaima basement tank tank as ground floor floor? Oh yis. 

Mid-realistically, a koi river (with bridges!) winding through my house. 

More-realistically, a betta breeding basement set up. 

Most realistically, a colony of Indian pygmy puffers or a red-tailed black shark (not sure what tankmates I'd put with him though, I like community tanks).


----------

